# R6 Gold 2008 review



## Boriar (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello all!

Can anyone make a official review from GBAtemp of the R6 Gold 2008 from NeoFlash?
It's the only card with integrated DSmotion (with the twin MK6 Gold also from NeoFlash)
I like so much the official reviews of GBATemp because are the more complete.

Thanks


----------



## Urza (Sep 30, 2008)

This forum is not for requests.


----------



## JPH (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah I'm working on it.

I lack like two more sections.


----------



## Sephi (Sep 30, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm working on it.
> 
> I lack like two more sections.


I thought you were starting the R6 review ~2 months ago


----------



## Urza (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## JPH (Oct 1, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Started like a month ago I think.

And lol Urza


----------



## Boriar (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry Urza for the wrong board! That's because i don't knewn were to post it.

One thing for the review: there're two version apparently equal but 2008 lack of gyroscope  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I can say why they removed it but may be by the cost of it.


----------

